# New User Group - Vip



## Gizmo (22/10/13)

We have introduced a new user group called VIP.

VIP is for all members dedicated to ecigssa - these members have proven that they are here to stay.

The benefits of being a VIP is the ability to have their own custom titles instead of noob vaper etc.

Current VIP's are:

@CraftyZA


----------



## ET (22/10/13)

but i am a noob vaper


----------



## CraftyZA (22/10/13)

Custom title... hmmm I like that..

"Like a boss"


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/10/13)

Humph I'm the second top poster why I not a VIP


----------



## Gizmo (22/10/13)

Moderators cant be in multiple groups. Moderators are staff


----------



## Riaz (22/10/13)

How do we get on this vip list?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/10/13)

Gizmo said:


> Moderators cant be in multiple groups. Moderators are staff


 
Hmmm so we're like V-VIPs hey


----------



## eviltoy (22/10/13)




----------



## Andre (22/10/13)

Confused. Last time I was on here I was a moderator, now I'm whatever I want to be, but not a moderator?


----------



## Gizmo (22/10/13)

Matthee said:


> Confused. Last time I was on here I was a moderator, now I'm whatever I want to be, but not a moderator?


 
Yes andre when I first go to you onto the moderator team you were inactive at the time.. We used up our moderator spots.. As the forum grows more moderators will be required.

So now you a VIP..


----------



## Andre (22/10/13)

That was like in earlier today...never mind!


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (22/10/13)

If there is a "weeshuis" group, I would like to be in that one please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (22/10/13)

Vapey McJuicy said:


> If there is a "weeshuis" group, I would like to be in that one please!


 
Post post post and be noob friendly and you shall be rewarded

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/10/13)

Vapey McJuicy said:


> If there is a "weeshuis" group, I would like to be in that one please!


 
I dont get it :/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (23/10/13)

Gizmo said:


> Post post post and be noob friendly and you shall be rewarded


 
Aye Aye my Gizmo, my Captain


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (23/10/13)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I dont get it :/


 
Sometimes I'm little weird, I'm sorry!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

